# Ain't Labradors Great



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a small tribute to one of man's best friends named Dewey, who comes to visit me almost daily for over 10 years.  Gotta thank my neighbors for letting their friendly, hungry, pet Lab drop by on occasion. 

Sorry there's so many pics even though it's not all of them from that day, so I reduced their size to make it easier to load & view.  

I'm late posting these photos from this past January 9th a day or two after most of the snow melted here in Georgia.  In the 1st & 2nd pic, you can still see a bit of snow left on the ground.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine is named Boggs, he is 12 years old, and too fat. Wife will not stop over feeding him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Mine is named Boggs, he is 12 years old, and too fat. Wife will not stop over feeding him.



Wow, he's a fine looking dog & very good natured to let the kitten mess around with his tail.  The neighbors here let Dewey get fat in the winter but somehow get him to trim down losing lots of weight for the summer.  Guess ole Boggs will eat anything you offer him, like any big dog.  I can understand how it's difficult to resist spoiling such a mighty fine man's best friend.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

Spoiled is an understatment! I was going to get into duck hunting, I was training him to retreive. He was a natural, he was a pup that knew what to do without beeing told.The 3rd time i told him to sit, he did, and stayed. I threw the decoy on the first try, he just set there till i told him to go get it, and he did, and brought it back. With in 2 or 3 days of training he was in the water retreving decoys. Then one day, he went for the decoy, then came halfway back and stopped. When I approched him, he took off running with the decoy, wanting me to chase him. Could not figure out way untill like 3 days later I come home and the wife is running around the yard like a retard with the decoy in hand playing chase with Boggs. She rurnt him, spoiled him. He even slept in the bed with us till he got to big. But I have to put him on a diet, he is getting a bad back, and he is old.He would have made a great duck dog, instead the few times  i did get to take him duck hunting he was just a spectator, my hunting buddy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea but how hard is it to be a dignafied feathered fetchin fool when the feathered birds have no RESPECT  

Great lookin dogs guys


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate havin dog allergies when I see pics like these. 

Great shots, thanks for sharing them


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh and as for the kitten, he is scarred of it, he thinks there tics....  come to think of it, he is scareed of every thing. I used to wrestle with him when he was younger, i would sit on him. One day a strange dog came in the yard, Boggs tried to fight it when it jumped on him. The poor thing didnt know how to bite another animal, he actualy tried to sit on the other dog like I had been dooing him when we wrestled.The other cats around him love him, they all pile up together.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yea but how hard is it to be a dignafied feathered fetchin fool when the feathered birds have no RESPECT
> 
> Great lookin dogs guys



LOL stare down with the duminecker!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yea but how hard is it to be a dignafied feathered fetchin fool when the feathered birds have no RESPECT
> 
> Great lookin dogs guys



That's amazing, Mike, that ole Macey don't git after your big yard birds.  Macey always reminds me of my brother's chocolate lab which has abounding, abundant, never ending energy.  I can tell & I understand how Macey has you wrapped around her finger.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> That's amazing, Mike, that ole Macey don't git after your big yard birds. Macey always reminds me of my brother's chocolate lab which has abounding, abundant, never ending energy. I can tell & I understand how Macey has you wrapped around her finger.


 
Patrick it weren't easy she killed a few before we got it thru her mind that they were also part of the family Now give me a minute and I'll show ya     spoiled


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Love 'em and take good care of 'em guys.  Sam, my avator picture was killed by a neighborhood dog a week ago.  He was only 2 1/2 yrs old but everyone loved him.  He was the gentlest dog I have ever known.  One of my granddaughters is scared of about every dog she ever saw except Sam.  I'm near 60 years old and have never gotten emotional about a dog, but Sam has been my constant companion and number 1 fishing buddy since I retired.  A couple more weeks to heal and I'm going to be looking for Sam, Jr.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

SneekEE said:


> Oh and as for the kitten, he is scarred of it, he thinks there tics....  come to think of it, he is scareed of every thing. I used to wrestle with him when he was younger, i would sit on him. One day a strange dog came in the yard, Boggs tried to fight it when it jumped on him. The poor thing didnt know how to bite another animal, he actualy tried to sit on the other dog like I had been dooing him when we wrestled.The other cats around him love him, they all pile up together.



That 1st pic looks like someone is brushing ole Boggs' teeth which reminds me of an employee in my dentist office who likes to brush their bet dog's teeth at least once per week.  Hope Boggs didn't get hurt trying to sit on a dog he was trying to whoop & get to leave his territory.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful dogs y'all!


Here's my Max!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> Love 'em and take good care of 'em guys.  Sam, my avator picture was killed by a neighborhood dog a week ago.  He was only 2 1/2 yrs old but everyone loved him.  He was the gentlest dog I have ever known.  One of my granddaughters is scared of about every dog she ever saw except Sam.  I'm near 60 years old and have never gotten emotional about a dog, but Sam has been my constant companion and number 1 fishing buddy since I retired.  A couple more weeks to heal and I'm going to be looking for Sam, Jr.



Oh man that is terrible! I don't know what I'll do if something ever happens to Max. He is just like one of my kids.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> Love 'em and take good care of 'em guys.  Sam, my avator picture was killed by a neighborhood dog a week ago.  He was only 2 1/2 yrs old but everyone loved him.  He was the gentlest dog I have ever known.  One of my granddaughters is scared of about every dog she ever saw except Sam.  I'm near 60 years old and have never gotten emotional about a dog, but Sam has been my constant companion and number 1 fishing buddy since I retired.  A couple more weeks to heal and I'm going to be looking for Sam, Jr.



Sorry to hear about young ole Sam Sr.  Sounds like a truly faithful, good partner to run around with, especially in the great outdoors.  Yep, you sure do need to get yourself another Sam when you're ready, but hope you don't wait too long so you don't miss out on more good times & memories with Labs that noone can take away from you.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

Sgadawg sorry to hear about Sam. I know it aint easy loosing a good freind.Couple more picts and I am done.Boggs has been a great freind, we couldnt have children, so we got a lab.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> Love 'em and take good care of 'em guys. Sam, my avator picture was killed by a neighborhood dog a week ago. He was only 2 1/2 yrs old but everyone loved him. He was the gentlest dog I have ever known. One of my granddaughters is scared of about every dog she ever saw except Sam. I'm near 60 years old and have never gotten emotional about a dog, but Sam has been my constant companion and number 1 fishing buddy since I retired. A couple more weeks to heal and I'm going to be looking for Sam, Jr.


 
SGA so hard to tell ya how hard this is for when you find that special bud to lose them rips your heart apart but I wish you the best of LUCK finding that pups that helps fill a very emptey spot in your heart 



Crickett said:


> Beautiful dogs y'all!
> 
> 
> Here's my Max!


 
Crickett I just love seein the pics of Max 

Ok give me just a bit and I'll show you the wonderful world of diggy pics and a shot of my spoiled on


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Beautiful dogs y'all!
> 
> 
> Here's my Max!



Wow, another mighty fine Lab.  Max is definitely a keeper.  Looks like he doesn't mind the cold snow on the ground.  Bet it's tough to keep Max out of the water around that lake.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, another mighty fine Lab.  Max is definitely a keeper.  Looks like he doesn't mind the cold snow on the ground.  Bet it's tough to keep Max out of the water around that lake.




He loves the snow & water! I have pics of him eating the snow! He has been the best dog! We got him for a great price too.........FREE!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 15, 2010)

Here are my three.... Booley(Black), Lilly aka WaterBug(Yellow), and Conrad(Chocolate).... Sadly Booley and Conrad both past within two months of each other...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok Sneek here another reason I like diggy photo I just ran down stairs and took this one   Let me just say I don't spoil her (much) since I retired but she is pretty much my shadow nowadays  and now that I tryin to post a pic she;s right ubder foot


----------



## Crickett (Jun 15, 2010)

Max eatin' the snow!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks folks I don't feel now like I'm the only one that finds them to be more then a tool and more like family members  To me they are more like BUDS


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> Here are my three.... Booley(Black), Lilly aka WaterBug(Yellow), and Conrad(Chocolate).... Sadly Booley and Conrad both past within two months of each other...



Wow, that's super having 3 colors of labs around your place that get along so well together.  Quite a nice family of 'em you had.  Sorry to hear about the passing of your 2 older ones.  Bet ya'll had lots of good times.  

Conrad looks like he's had quite a long life & is probably the Sr. of the 3 with all that white/gray colors around his mouth, & looks as old as my neighbor's Dewey black lab that's at least 14-15 years old that I'm surprised how well he climbs the back porch steps & jumps the backyard ditch to go home.  Just now during the thunderstorms, Dewey just came by for a bite to eat & all the rain didn't seem to bother him at all like it wasn't even storming.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Ok Sneek here another reason I like diggy photo I just ran down stairs and took this one   Let me just say I don't spoil her (much) since I retired but she is pretty much my shadow nowadays  and now that I tryin to post a pic she;s right ubder foot



Wow, that was a quick pic, Mike.  Good to see an updated photo of Macey.  With white/gray showing around her mouth, I didn't realize she's getting some mileage & age on her.  She sure does stick closer than any friend, as close to you as she can get so we all know who her favorite buddy is & always will be.  What an awesome faithful partner you can always count on.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Max eatin' the snow!



Ouch!  You're definitely not kiddin'.  Looks like Max is not only filling his mouth but filling BOTH nostrils full of that cold white wet stuff, too.  Incredible what pet dogs will do & go thru for fun & adventure.  Looks like Max doesn't mind letting his nose & paws get numb in frozen snow.


----------



## SGADawg (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, gang.  I wasn't trying to hijack the thread, but appreciate it .  Great lookin' bunch of Labs.


----------



## SneekEE (Jun 15, 2010)

Lovemylabs she is beuteeful. Great looking dogs in all the photos.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 15, 2010)

Great looking bunch of labs.  I think the only one missing right now is Sam.  Smokey where's he at?

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, a great tribute to a bunch of fine animals!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 16, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, that's super having 3 colors of labs around your place that get along so well together.  Quite a nice family of 'em you had.  Sorry to hear about the passing of your 2 older ones.  Bet ya'll had lots of good times.
> 
> Conrad looks like he's had quite a long life & is probably the Sr. of the 3 with all that white/gray colors around his mouth, & looks as old as my neighbor's Dewey black lab that's at least 14-15 years old that I'm surprised how well he climbs the back porch steps & jumps the backyard ditch to go home.  Just now during the thunderstorms, Dewey just came by for a bite to eat & all the rain didn't seem to bother him at all like it wasn't even storming.



They were great.... Booley and Conrad were actually brothers, but Conrad just showed his age quicker. We knew they were getting towards the end of their pamperd live and felt it was time to get another one so they could be an example to the little one.   They turned out to be great big brothers, showing Lilly the ropes and where to go in the backyard for fun.  Booley always got Lilly in trouble by going in the creek, hence her nickname WaterBug.  We could nto get her out of the water.   

Ahhh, the memories of those two showing up with box-turtles, rocks, and small logs in their mouths with that expression "Hey look what I found".... Gonna get teary-eyed.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 16, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Great looking bunch of labs.  I think the only one missing right now is Sam.  Smokey where's he at?
> 
> Hoss


Aint nothing better than a Lab.  Here are a few of Sam the 120 pound Labradork.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 16, 2010)

Smokey said:


> Aint nothing better than a Lab.  Here are a few of Sam the 120 pound Labradork.



LOL that last one is too funny! We do that w/ Max except we use a Beggin' Strip. It's so funny to watch him. He just sits there waitin' patiently droolin' a big puddle on the floor.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 16, 2010)

*Luke*

This is my hunting buddy, Luke.  I have no pictures here of him and me in the dove fields last season.  Born 5/2/2009.  A retrieving machine.









Taken with my cell phone last fall...





**Sorry about the copyright stuff, some guy was trying to sell a dog using pictures of mine a while back...


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Jun 16, 2010)

To the ones that lost their buds, I sure am sorry. I lost my black lab Sam (short for Samantha) to a snake bite. I still miss her and it's been about 5 years. All the ones here are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 16, 2010)

Labs are the greatest, second only to grandchildren.

I've got three labs buried here in the back yard and 2 more on the farm.

Two of them raise my sons.  

Lost the last one Christmas of 08. She was 8 and developed cancer.

Y'alls pictures sure make me have a hankerin' to raise another pup.

Enjoy them while you can.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jun 16, 2010)

Here is my 1.5 year old lab, Zeb. Good pup!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 24, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, gang.  I wasn't trying to hijack the thread, but appreciate it .  Great lookin' bunch of Labs.



Thanks for the good reminders to make the most our times with labs while we can.





Smokey said:


> Aint nothing better than a Lab.  Here are a few of Sam the 120 pound Labradork.



Glad we finally got some  pics of our 2nd lab named Sam.  Amazing how he can wait & balance treats on his nose.  Funny how his fur coat is lighter color in the warmer times of year & darker on his back during the cooler  seasons.





benellisbe said:


> This is my hunting buddy, Luke.  I have no pictures here of him and me in the dove fields last season.  Born 5/2/2009.  A retrieving machine.
> 
> **Sorry about the copyright stuff, some guy was trying to sell a dog using pictures of mine a while back...



What a mighty fine hunting buddy.  Glad ya'll have some more great hunting memories to create ahead of ya'll.





fishingtiger said:


> Here is my 1.5 year old lab, Zeb. Good pup!



Good ole Zeb, what a great name & doesn't seem to mind the cold wet weather & snow either.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 25, 2010)

One of life's great gifts is to be owned by a Lab. 

To be owned by two is a great bonus. 

Mattie: 






Daisy: 






Nothing quite like a lab.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 25, 2010)

IMO, Labs are the best Dogs a man or woman can have. We lost our hound last thursday he was with us for 12 years. We lost our Golden Retriever back in april on Easter Sunday morning. We lost our Lab Mollie in September of 07 ...After Spike died last thursday on friday afternoon we decided we could not be without a Dog and so we got another Lab...Parker is a hand full being a growing puppy but we love him and would not part with him for anything..

All the Labs in the photographs are beautiful Dogs...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 1, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> One of life's great gifts is to be owned by a Lab.
> 
> To be owned by two is a great bonus.
> 
> ...



Good points well made.  Mighty fine looking labs you got there.  Next thing to top that may be "to be owned by" 3 labs.





Redbow said:


> IMO, Labs are the best Dogs a man or woman can have. We lost our hound last thursday he was with us for 12 years. We lost our Golden Retriever back in april on Easter Sunday morning. We lost our Lab Mollie in September of 07 ...After Spike died last thursday on friday afternoon we decided we could not be without a Dog and so we got another Lab...Parker is a hand full being a growing puppy but we love him and would not part with him for anything..
> 
> All the Labs in the photographs are beautiful Dogs...



Sorry about the passing of your labs.  Wish they always could go on forever with us.  Glad you got your new puppy lab.  Look forward to seeing any photos of your past labs and new one.  

Hard to beat a lab for a companion.



June 30, 2010

Mike Blair's photo tribute to a great dog

If you don't live in Kansas, Mike Blair is probably one of the best outdoors and wildlife photographers you've never heard of. Blair, a longtime employee of the Kansas Department of Wildlife and Parks, has assembled a touching tribute to his *chocolate Labrador retriever*,  Java, his companion and hunting partner for the past ten years.

Tribute to a Hunting Dog 

<object width="725" height="573"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDg_1IZJVzs&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XDg_1IZJVzs&hl=en_US&fs=1?color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="725" height="573"></embed></object>

June 28, 2010

Ten years in the field with a Labrador Retriever were an unforgettable enrichment to a photographer's life. In memory...


----------



## Crickett (Jul 1, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> One of life's great gifts is to be owned by a Lab.
> 
> To be owned by two is a great bonus.
> 
> ...



Beautiful labs!



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good points well made.  Mighty fine looking labs you got there.  Next thing to top that may be "to be owned by" 3 labs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great tribute!


----------



## fussyray (Jul 3, 2010)

could not let this go with out my girl:

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.11NXC/bHQ9MTI3MjExODUwMDU5OCZwdD*xMjcyMTE4NTI*NTk5JnA9MjY4NDEmZD*mbj1mYWNlYm9vayZnPTEmb2Y9MA==.gif" /><div style="width: 466px;">	<object width="466" height="375">		<param name="movie" value="http://cdn.photoshow.com/psp_assets/exbed_player.0.2.0.swf"/>		<param name="FlashVars" value="showCode=bt9Ui7vh&systemConfigUrl=http://cdn.photoshow.com/publish/system_config.0.2.0.xml&viewerWidth=466&viewerHeight=375&autoPlayBack=false&muteOnStart=false&useWidgetMaker=false"/>		<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"/>		<param name="quality" value="high"/>		<embed src="http://cdn.photoshow.com/psp_assets/exbed_player.0.2.0.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" FlashVars="showCode=bt9Ui7vh&systemConfigUrl=http://cdn.photoshow.com/publish/system_config.0.2.0.xml&viewerWidth=466&viewerHeight=375&autoPlayBack=false&muteOnStart=false&useWidgetMaker=false" allowfullscreen="true" quality="high" width="466" height="375"></embed>	</object></div>


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 7, 2010)

fussyray said:


> could not let this go with out my girl:



Looks like a fine lady lab.  Thanks for adding to this mighty good collection of awesome man & woman's best friend.


----------

